# Question re: D* ramifications of upgrading HR10-250



## jkrell (Nov 27, 2002)

I am contemplating upgrading my HR10-250. My question is how this will affect my eligibility for the exchange for the new D* HD-DVR due out this year. Do you guys think it is worth upgrading the HR10-250 now? Pros? Cons?


----------



## WhyMe (Jul 12, 2005)

I just kept the original drive and will put it back in if that ever comes about. Michael


----------



## jkrell (Nov 27, 2002)

That's what I had originally intended, but I have had two thoughts since then:

1. Won't D* be able to tell it was hacked? Will they care?

2. Is it worth doing it? I am in one of the first markets that will be offered the exchange, so I just wonder whether it is worth it for just a few months of extra functionality?


----------



## pdawg17 (Mar 1, 2003)

jkrell said:


> That's what I had originally intended, but I have had two thoughts since then:
> 
> 1. Won't D* be able to tell it was hacked? Will they care?
> 
> 2. Is it worth doing it? I am in one of the first markets that will be offered the exchange, so I just wonder whether it is worth it for just a few months of extra functionality?


How will they know it's hacked if the original drive is in?


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Yep, just image the drive. 250 Gig laying around is a waste. Then image it back if you ever need to give it back.



pdawg17 said:


> How will they know it's hacked if the original drive is in?


----------



## jkrell (Nov 27, 2002)

pdawg17 said:


> How will they know it's hacked if the original drive is in?


I guess you don't break a seal or anything, so good point...


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

Personally I don't know why they would want it back. Maybe they plan on bashing it on the floor a few times then shipping it out as a refurb unit.


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

Tracy RainH2o said:


> Personally I don't know why they would want it back. Maybe they plan on bashing it on the floor a few times then shipping it out as a refurb unit.


Yeah, but they only do that after removing the screws and then affixing the HD back down with double sided tape.


----------

